# does ghrp-6 effect blood sugar?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above cheers


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

No but it does make you very hungry.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

i have really bad sugar crashes when i have it,ive had worse crashes on that stuff than insulin, and it makes you hungry thats why i only take it while bulking


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

ste247 said:


> i have really bad sugar crashes when i have it,ive had worse crashes on that stuff than insulin, and it makes you hungry thats why i only take it while bulking


Have you tested your blood sugar on it or do you feel like your going hypo?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I have read that it really will lower BS, Hilly and Weeman both said this.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cra16 said:


> Have you tested your blood sugar on it or do you feel like your going hypo?


 ive never tested blood sugar on it but i defo have crashes, and it takes me about 4 snickers untill i feel ok again, i get shakes,sweats and if i dont get sugar in fast enough i feel light headed so i guess you could say i feel like iam going hypo.....



LittleChris said:


> I have read that it really will lower BS, Hilly and Weeman both said this.


 correct


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So would be pretty dangerous to take with slin then as would make you much more prone to hypos, glad i read this!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> So would be pretty dangerous to take with slin then as would make you much more prone to hypos, glad i read this!


I have read of those who use both to good effect though. You could use GHRP 30mins before a meal, have a meal, then use short acting insulin say 30mins afterwards to top up your own natural secretion.

Haven't tried it so unable to comment mind you.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

ste247 said:


> ive never tested blood sugar on it but i defo have crashes, and it takes me about 4 snickers untill i feel ok again, i get shakes,sweats and if i dont get sugar in fast enough i feel light headed so i guess you could say i feel like iam going hypo.....
> 
> correct


GHRP-6 does seem to be related to ghrelin (a hormone that tells you that your hungry) it either raises it or uses the same receptor.

It also increases gasrtic emptying time.

and its interesting that while the science doesn't link it too low blood sugar (to my knowledge!), people who use it feel like it does. So either the science has to catch up and lets face it, it would not be anything new for the scientists to get there second or two hormones give the same feeling.

has anyone tested their blood sugar on ghrp-6?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just my own personal experiences but it did drop mine and i have read lots of proof of this both from peoples use and journals.

I also found when using pre workout slin i was fine with my card drink no hypo while training. However when i came home and jabbed ghrp6 i had to eat 10 mins later not my usual 15-20 mins as it droped my blood sugar down and i started to hypo.

I did let this happen on purpose the first time and timed it.


----------



## gie (Oct 31, 2009)

has anyone ran GHRP-6 while dieting on lowcarb diet?

I'm doing this atm. I feel really tired minutes after injection. I read you're not supposed to eat for about 30mins, because food may blunt GH release. So I'm forced to basically do nothing for 30mins as I'm simply unable to. Once I get some food, and it can even be salmon on itself (no carb meal) I feel better. Does that sound like a blood sugar crash or could it be linked to something else? Do you really have to wait 30 minutes to eat?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ypu can eat 15 mins after it mate.... ghrp2 would be a better bet as you dont get the raging hunger with it


----------

